# Woher bekommt man solche UML-Diagramme?



## Siassei (18. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

auf der Doku von Apache Felix stieß ich auf folgende Seite
Apache Felix - Providing OSGi services

Die UML-Diagramme gefallen mir sehr. Gibt es ein freies Programm, dass an die Darstellungsqualität herankommt?
Mit welchem Programm wurden diese Diagramme erstellt? Oder sind sie mit einem Grafikprog. gemalt?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Jay_030 (19. Feb 2011)

Die schauen wirklich gut aus. Würde mich auch interessieren, welches Tool solche Diagramme generiert.


----------



## Simon_Flagg (19. Feb 2011)

google: Free UML Tool

lg


----------



## Wang (19. Feb 2011)

Ich besitze dieses Programm selbst nicht, aber "Rational Rose" macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Feb 2011)

Simon_Flagg hat gesagt.:


> google: Free UML Tool
> 
> lg



Die sehen erstmal anders aus....


----------



## Jay_030 (20. Feb 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Die sehen erstmal anders aus....


Sehe ich auch so. 

UML Tools hat ja wohl jeder schon von uns ausgiebig genutzt bzw. nutzen müssen.

Mit APIviz kann man zwar einfache UML Diagramme in seine Builds integrieren und automatisch generieren lassen, aber so stylisch sehen die bei weitem nicht aus. Von daher wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, ob es nicht eine integrierbare Alternative gibt.


----------



## slawaweis (20. Feb 2011)

für mich sieht es nach MS PowerPoint aus, vielleicht auch OO Impress. So ein Effekt ist aber nicht schwer selber zu erreichen, habe ich schon mal mit SVG und Batik gemacht. Weiterhin kann der "yEd Graph Editor" ähnliche Grafiken machen:

yEd - Graph Editor

Slawa


----------



## ARadauer (20. Feb 2011)

Ich denke die wurden einfach mit Photoshop selber gezeichnet...


----------



## XHelp (20. Feb 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass es eine eigenkreation ist. Aber man kann sowas (mehr oder weniger) leicht selber tex'en... wenn es um Dokumentation geht. Wenn man es nur als Grafik braucht würde ich vllt nicht unbedingt mit latex anfangen.


----------



## Siassei (25. Feb 2011)

Danke für eure Beiträge.


----------

